# Pipistrelle Bat Pup



## Naturally Wild

Here is a wee update on the little bat pup picked up last week.

My good friend Rigsby collected the little bat and I must admit having looked after a few in the past knew this was a different game altogether as this is a very young pup.

My wife and I started feeding the little girl every two hours as she clearly looked as though she had not had food for a while. 

The feeding is now down to every three hours and even our grand daughters birthday party a 150 miles away didnt interfere with feeding as we took the bat, food and water to the party at a fancy eatery!

She is holding her own and whilst not our of danger is looking more hopeful!



















Please remember that you need to hold a licence to handle bats and you should also have had your anti rabies treatment (even though there is little risk)


----------



## rachylou

How fantastic. Good work guys x I have always loved bats. Enjoy sitting out in the evening and watching them fly




Naturally Wild said:


> Here is a wee update on the little bat pup picked up last week.
> 
> My good friend Rigsby collected the little bat and I must admit having looked after a few in the past knew this was a different game altogether as this is a very young pup.
> 
> My wife and I started feeding the little girl every two hours as she clearly looked as though she had not had food for a while.
> 
> The feeding is now down to every three hours and even our grand daughters birthday party a 150 miles away didnt interfere with feeding as we took the bat, food and water to the party at a fancy eatery!
> 
> She is holding her own and whilst not our of danger is looking more hopeful!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Please remember that you need to hold a licence to handle bats and you should also have had your anti rabies treatment (even though there is little risk)


----------



## HABU

i had a pet bat...

very cool....:2thumb:


----------



## Naturally Wild

we are working on a full hd video of the progress of this particular bat!


----------



## Ben W

Can i ask what you are feeding the bat on and how you are administering it, obviously a syringe, but i find a pink tipped irrigating cannulure works splendidly, the baby pipistrelle i have is just over 2 weeks old now,yours looks a similar age


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus

Oooh I do love bats. That's so adorable! Have you seen the videos on Youtube of Bat World Sanctuary and 'Lil Drac' the fruit bat? It just fills me with cute.


----------



## HABU

my only tattoo...: victory:


----------



## Ben W

Just for info here the pic of mine feeding


----------

